# This Thread is Closed.



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2008)

RG Link

This is a discussion for those who are interested to run a PbP campaign in the world of Call of Cthulhu under the rules of Chasium. I’ve the 5.6 edition.
Era - 1930.
Place - London -> middle east.

- House rules: Chaosium.
- Abilities: 2d6+6 for all abilities. EDU roll is 3d6+3.
- Rolling the dice: The Players will state their actions, the Game keeper
   will choose the appropriate skill and will role the dice.
- Experience check: The keeper will state the checked skill for the
  players, when times to upgrade the skill comes, the players will roll 
  experience using invisible castle. If the 1d100 score is higher then the
  current skill value, the player will roll 1d10 and add the amount to the
  skill. If the character rolls lower then the current skill value, he failed to
  upgrade the skill this time.
- Sanity and Insanity: Try to remain with sanity, for your own sake .
  The current sanity is the maximum sanity in the beginning. Maximum
   sanity can be raised or decreased. But it’s never go above the value of
  (99-Cthulhu mythos skill value.)
- First Aid: if any one got hurt. A successful roll of the first aid skill raise
  1d3 hp. Natural healing is 1d3 per week, and 3d3 using hospital.
- Melee – a character can parry ones per round instead of attacking. If 
  he chooses to attack, he cannot parry.
- A character with 0 magic points or 1 2 HP is unconscious.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2008)

So ... anyone? 
or no one


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 7, 2008)

*Strahd_Von_Evil*



Hey Von. Well.......... Ive poked around on other boards that have CoC games and most of them are all arkham, boston, or another north american city. 

As you maybe know im running a D20 set in Buenos Aires Argentina and would warmly recommend you to take the game to a location you have connection to, as i have to South America. I think that in the end as GM it will make the description of places and behavior of NPC's more realistic and time correct for the country/city the action will develop. On the other hand you can allways take people to another dimension, make PC's explore time drowned cities below the outer peel of the Earth or a long time forgotten tunneling project in the outskirt of the city you choose. 

You say middle east is interesting and yes it is, i would love to jump on that train 

-DH


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, but I need players for that. and it seems that not much are interested in lovecraftian stuff.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 8, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yeah, but I need players for that. and it seems that not much are interested in lovecraftian stuff.




Well over the years playing in the mountain of madness campaign by Job. Ive seen many interested but they/we make a fraction of the people that plays the more standard systems D&D. Ive only seen 2 CoC games recruiting on my almost 4 years at Enworld. Job's and Gomez i think i saw once.

I guess the mortality of the games such game for special interested are less, even though the pace might be slower. CoC are by default, in my opinion a heavy role playing game, and more text is necessary. To not talk about the background is *enormous.* 

Ive been recruiting for my game about 3-4 weeks i think and even you that are a aware EnWorld'er didnt see it. ^^

My guess is that you would need to spam talk to talk thread with on bump a day for some weeks to get 2-3 players to show interest. 

-DH


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd be interested in the game if I had a copy of the rules.  Which rules set are you planning to use?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2008)

Insight said:


> I'd be interested in the game if I had a copy of the rules.  Which rules set are you planning to use?





I’m anxious to use Chasium version of the game. I have version 5.6 rules, and not WoC’s D20. 
But … if people will not have the rules, I’ll guess that I’ll have to switch to D20 since most of the people have it.
Right now it’s not even a recruiting thread, I want to find interest, then to agree on the campaign era, then on the place and after all this, the players can debate among themselves on the party members. I want the party members to know each other.
Let’s sat friends from college, even high school can be fine, neighborhood is fine also/.
I still don’t know what the first session will look like, I’ve tons of ideas. – from a poker night to a ride on a bus back from a party, to a delegation of student to somewhere…
That is why I want to build an intensive background with the players and connect it to a place and time.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd actually prefer the Chaosium rules, although I don't own a current copy of a rulebook.  That's easily rectified.  

The first step is to determine what sort of game you want to run.  There's an awful lot of latitude in terms of what you can do with a modern/historical real world setting.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 12, 2008)

If i could pick i would go for a 1920 or a modern setting set to 2008. Old fashion or very modern with sat links, Internet, heavy guns, advanced chemicals, etc. 

The thing is that in my opinion a 1920 game is by default more obscure, none advanced scientific advances or theories and the streets are not allwayss lith up with rows of streetlights. More shadows sort of speak ^^.

The modern is more fun because you get access to the days resources about places and such. Pimping up a thread with lots of photos is a obsesion of mine 

-DH


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we can agree on the era. The 20’ or 3o  are the preferred years. The thrilling of those post WWI years of pre WWII years is a good for background scenario. The World recession and the rising of totalitarian powers in Europe and their influence.
Civil war in China and the war between china and Japan. The world’s tallest building - Empire State Building was built on May 3, 1931 in New York City. Air mail service across the Atlantic Ocean began, Radar was invented, Pluto is found! and more …

Now, I can agree for a player to play two investigators (even connected to each other if preferred – student and professor, two brothers and etc…) if no other players will show up.

About the beginning – what are the preferred method to begin a game.
1. do the investigators know that something is odd, or at least one of them saw something mythically that is connected to the mythos and shares is finding wit the other.
2. We are living in a “happy” regular world, but one day … ( I fell upon this diary / I saw those eyes staring at me from the sewer hatch / I saw something odd in the attic’s window across the street / Hey, that book and map belonged to my grandfather the skipper / That neighbor always freaked me out, even since I was a child (someone remember the old man from HomeAlone movie)


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 13, 2008)

Greetings deep-ones. I will be joining you on this game.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2008)

3 potential players thus far.  Not bad.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2008)

Is this the version of the rules you're planning to use?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2008)

Insight said:


> Is this the version of the rules you're planning to use?




Yep, this will be the version. The difference between version 6 and 5.6 is the interior images I think and tiny eratta.

Yog – I'm pleased to see you and thank you for joining. If you don't have the chasium version 5.6 of Call of Cthulhu, I'll bring it to you next time I'll see you. But I sure you'll find it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2008)

Cthuhlu Chasium character generator

Here is a good link I found on the web.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2008)

So ... Middle East 1920 is a good era and place since I know it.
Can you think of a good concept that might lure you to this region?
Where do you want to begin – Europe, America, another part of Asia.
The main idea is to bring you from abroad to the middle east. So I'll write several events that are happening in the early 30' or that happened in the 20' that might be used as background stories and hooks.

We can begin in 2 January 1930. A new year. The party members are in a poker night (or something else). After celebrating the new year with their families it's to gather to celebrate with friends.
Here is some information you can read about:

British Mandate of Palestine.

1929 Palestine riots


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2008)

CoC quick start guide by Chaosium.

Stats scores can be determined using invisiblecastle dice roller.
To prevent low scores use the following method:
EDU (Education) roll: 3d6+3 remains
All other abilities: 2d6+6 instead of 3d6.

Sanity and Luck are equal to Power score X 5
Idea is Int score X 5
Know is Education X 5

There are Occupation skills and Non Occupation skills:
EDU X 20 for occupation skills
And INT X 10 for non-occupation skills


more to come...


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 15, 2008)

*Concepts.*

Concepts.

1. Offensive option. Profession. Military Officer with a degree in engineering.

Born in London grow up with this parents near the military base. Brandon allways wanted to be respected and seen up to and would join the military at age 18. 
He was very fond of his grandmother Jane Broadesser a very catholic woman that had a hearth for gossip and tales of ghost and demons, only to be confessing her doings on saturdays to the local priest.
As engineer he was part of the demolition team and had been posted with a newly formed overseas unit. Age 35.

2. Defensive option. Profession Book dealer. Jack Paterlan has a antique store in London he has many gadgets and old things, but he specializes in books, and not only books, but the knowledge in them. He bumped into the profession once he robbed such a store in his late teens and found out about a old book worth at least 5 pounds a fortune in his world. Ha has read much since then and managed to become apprentice under George Hudland a man with a store as Jack had now.
He has a bedroom above the store and he keeps a shotgun in the desk and a revolver in his bedroom, knowing that he might gett robbed at any time. Age 40.
Recently interested in getting one of the original books of One Thousand and One Nights. Rumors has it that several old handwriten originals was to become auctioned away in Egypt or Israel.

Like the second better ^^


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Concepts.
> 
> 1. Offensive option. Profession. Military Officer with a degree in engineering.
> 
> ...



Yep, I liked choice 2. I can easily use this background.
BTW, drop the defensive option. Right now I want to run Chaosium rules and not D20.
So, check out post #17 for the link to the quick start rules.
Unless you do have the “Chaosium Call of Cthulhu rule book.” (version 5, 5.6 or 6 is OK)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2008)

*FOUAD MUSTAFA NASSIR*
Male Egyptian, age 39 [b. 1891]
Currently employed by the University College London.
Background:
- born 1891 in Cairo, Egypt.
- 1908 to 1914: Worked as a laborer for Howard Carter at various Egyptian digs. 
- 1914 to 1917: Joined the army of the Ottoman Empire, fighting at Gallipoli and in the defense of Baghdad.
- 1918 to 1923: Returned to work for Howard Carter in Egypt, this time supervising workers, reporting directly to Carter.  Involved in the opening of the Tomb of Tutankhamun in 1923.
- 1924 to 1928: After Carter left Egypt, traveled with him to America and the UK to visit various universities and institutions.
- 1929: Employed by University College London as a bodyguard and driver for Howard Carter, along with other responsibilities.

[sblock=character worksheet]
Here are my rolls:
Ability Scores (except EDU): 2d6+6=10, 2d6+6=13, 2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=10, 2d6+6=11, 2d6+6=12, 2d6+6=16
EDU: 3d6+3=9 OUCH 

OK so he's not well-educated.  That actually matches the background I wrote for the above... _the stars are right!_

*Ability Scores arranged*
*STR*: 13
*CON*: 16
*DEX*: 14
*SIZ*: 11
*INT*: 10
*POW*: 10
*APP*: 12
*EDU*: 9

*Secondary Attributes*
*IDEA*: 50
*KNOW*: 45
*LUCK*: 50
*DMG*: +0
*MAGIC*: 10
*HP*: 14
*SAN*: 50

*OCCUPATION*: Driver/Bodyguard (former Dig Foreman)
*Occupation Skills*: Archaeology, Art/Egyptian, Drive Auto, Handgun, History, Mech. Repair, Operate Hvy Machinery, and Rifle.
*Skill Placement*: Archaeology 36%, Art/Egyptian 20%, Drive Auto 56%, Handgun 36%, History 30%, Listen 30%, Mech. Repair 36%, Operate Hvy Machinery 16%, Other Language - Egyptian Hieroglyphs 11%, Other Language - English 31%, Other Language - Hebrew 31%, Own Language - Arabic 60%, Ride 10%, Rifle 62%, and Spot Hidden 30%.
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 15, 2008)

Can we generate stats and chose where to place them?

Example: attributes - edu (2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=16, 2d6+6=9, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=11).

And use them where we like?


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Can we generate stats and chose where to place them?
> 
> Example: attributes - edu (2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=16, 2d6+6=9, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=11).
> 
> And use them where we like?





According to the quick start rules, we can.

DAMN you rolled a helluva lot better than I did.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2008)

Insight - Loved the concept and the character.
Now, to fit my idea, we should change several stuff in the background.
First, we can say that after Carter left Egypt with various treasures he decided to take you with him New York, U.S and after his talks he returned to the UK to join forces with other archeologists in comprehend and investigate the treasures.
Carter worked with the University of #name# in a big team that Jack Paterlan (The book dealer DH created) was part of.
As for a job – you are working partially for Howard Carter and as a driver/porter/security guard/whatever you want in the department of Archeology in the University of #name#. Carter pays you money (thought low salary) and the University provides you food and accommodation in the basement for your service.
You must know DH player and vice versa. You became friends/co-workers somehow. If you know hieroglyphs and Arabic maybe you can help him with translations and he loans you books. 
So you can write Occupation: Driver present and dig foreman – past.
Thought they will use your knowledge as foreman in the near future.
Languages – Not sure how Persian will help you ... you can choose Hebrew or Aramaic if you like

I should write about the big team in the future ... I have something in mind


DH - you rolled only 6 abilities. You need to role for seven abilities 2d6+6. And for EDU (education) you need to roll 3d6+3.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent generator.
you can use it as well.

Link


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 17, 2008)

*Meet Harry..*

Greetings all.
I'll be playing Harrison Harvestrock - a 45 year old reporter for the London Daily News. Harry covered the expedition to uncover the Tomb of Tutankhamun in 1923 in Egypt (where he presumably met the other players). After his coverage of the Palestinian riots in Jerusalem, 1929, he returned to London hoping to lead a less dramatic journalist career (or at least so he thought...).

Attributes:
str:15
con:16
dex:13
siz:15
int:10
pow:13
app:15
edu:13

idea:50
knowledge:65
luck:65
damage bonus:+1d4
magic points:13
hit points:16
sanity:65

Occupations skills (260):
disguise (50)
hide (50)
library use (40)
listen (50)
other language (36)
photography (50)
sneak (46)
spot hidden (45)

Hobby skills (100):
conceal (30)
dodge (26)
history (25)
locksmith(21)
natural history (15)
navigate (15)
own language (65)
persuade (35)
track (30)
handgun (30)

Notes:
1.Please feel free to comment on the stats.
2.The skills I didn't mention are the default values in the standard character sheet.
3.A good starting point for the story would be a fund raiser in Oxford University where the characters re-unite after 7 years.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 17, 2008)

Yog - OK, several comments:

Please roll stats in invisible castle and post the link over here. There is a link to the dice roller in post #17.
I'm going to use Harry Burton in this game. He is the original person who filmed the opening of Tutankhamun in 1923, you can not take his fame and glory. What I suggest is that you can be his apprentice or rival.
If apprentice, you can work in _The Times _newspaper and be much younger, if Rival, you can choose other paper.

Now we need to connect you to the group. You can be master of archeological photographing in the Holy Land (Israel/Palestine and Trans-jordan). You can also be a student photographer (working for the university newspaper). We need to find a good link to the Professors (that should be easy), to the University and to the other players.

For you to know there is another archeological Master student, she will be a NPC by me. 

All - Last thing: The University is University College London (UCL)
Link to University on Wikipedia


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 17, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Can we generate stats and chose where to place them?
> 
> Example: attributes - edu (2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=16, 2d6+6=9, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=11).
> 
> And use them where we like?




2d6+6 atributte 3d6+3 edu (2d6+6=16, 3d6+3=17)

Im gonna do the sheet tomorrow sometime, i gotto run for work now.


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 17, 2008)

Argh!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 17, 2008)

Yog_Sothoth said:


> Argh!




Hurg!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2008)

*Jack Paterlan - Book dealer*

*Representing Drowned Hero*





Investigator Name: Jack Paterlan
Occupation: Book Dealer
Colleges, Degrees: none
Birthplace: London, UK.
Mental Disorders: Necrophobia
Sex:M  Age: 40


```
STR: 09    
CON: 15
DEX: 14
SIZ: 12
INT: 16
POW: 15 
APP: 11
EDU: 18

Idea: 80
Know: 90
Luck: 75 
SAN:  75   

Dmg Bonus: +0
Magic: 15
Hit Points: 14
```



Accounting 10% 
Anthropology 1% 
Archaeology 1% 
Astronomy 1% 
Bargain 5% 
Biology 1% 
Chemistry 1% 
Climb 40% 
Conceal 15% 
Credit Rating 15% 
Cthulhu Mythos 0% 
Dodge 26% 
Drive Auto 20% 
Electrical Repair 10% 
**Fast Talk 55% *
First Aid 30% 
Geology 1% 
**Handgun 75% *
**Hide 75% *
**History 35% *
Jump 25% 
Law 5% 
**Library Use 50% *
**Listen 25% *
Locksmith 1% 
Machine Gun 15% 
Martial Arts 1% 
Mechanical Repair 20% 
Medicine 5% 
Natural History 10% 
Navigate 10% 
Occult 5% 
Operate Hvy. Machine 1% 
Persuade 15% 
Pharmacy 1% 
Photography 10% 
Physics 1% 
Psychoanalysis 1% 
Psychology 5% 
Ride 5% 
Rifle 25% 
Shotgun 30% 
**Sneak 40% *
**Spot Hidden 50% *
Submachine Gun 15% 
Swim 25% 
Throw 25% 
Track 10% 
Fist/Punch 50% 
Head Butt 10% 
Kick 25% 
Grapple 25% 

_Background:
Jack Paterlan has a antique store in London he has many gadgets and old things, but he specializes in books, and not only books, but the knowledge in them. He bumped into the profession once he robbed such a store in his late teens and found out about a old book worth at least 5 pounds a fortune in his world. Ha has read much since then and managed to become apprentice under George Hudland educated at St Andrews a man with a store as Jack had now.
He has a bedroom above the store and he keeps a shotgun in the desk and a revolver in his bedroom, knowing that he might gett robbed at any time. Age 40.
Recently interested in getting one of the original books of One Thousand and One Nights. Rumors has it that several old handwriten originals was to become auctioned away in Egypt or Israel.

Jack was working on identifying several books as  apart of the University of St Andrews under leadership of Howard Carter in the early 1920's. Where he did good friends being one Fouad Mustafa Nassir a Driver and Body guard and Harrison Harvestrock a jorurnalist covering the results of the investigation being held.


_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 18, 2008)

Important NPC you should know, you can add them to your background as you see fit.
They will participate in the adventure – just ignore the death date – it’s 1930, they are still alive. (you can see the full description in Wikipedia)

[sblock=Professor James Edward Quibell] 11 November 1867 - June 5, 1935) British Egyptologist. [/sblock]
[sblock=Journalis/Writer Arthur Edward Pearse Brome Weigall] English Egyptologist, stage designer, journalist and author whose works span the whole range from histories of Ancient Egypt through historical biographies, guide-books, popular novels, screenplays and lyrics. [/sblock]
[sblock=Photographer Harry Burton] (1879–1940) was an English Egyptologist and archaeological photographer. Born in Lincolnshire, England, he is best known for his photographs of excavations in Egypt's Valley of the Kings at the beginning of the 20th century. His most famous photographs may be those he took documenting Howard Carter's excavation of Tutankhamun's tomb in 1922. The Times published 142 of these images on February 21, 1923. [/sblock]
[sblock=Professor Sir William Matthew Flinders Petrie] FRS (3 June 1853 – 28 July 1942), known as Flinders Petrie, was an English Egyptologist and a pioneer of systematic methodology in archaeology. 1923 saw Petrie knighted for services to British archaeology and Egyptology. In 1926, the focus of Petrie’s work shifted permanently to Palestine (though he did become interested in early Egypt, in 1928 digging a cemetery at Luxor which proved so huge that he devised an entirely new excavation system, including comparison charts for finds which are still used today). [/sblock]
[sblock=Prof Henri 'Hans' Frankfort] (February 24, 1897 - July 16, 1954) was a Dutch Egyptologist, archaeologist and orientalist. Born in Amsterdam, Frankfort studied history at the University of Amsterdam and then moved to London, where in 1924, he took an MA under Sir Flinders Petrie at the University College. In 1927 he gained a Ph.D. from the University of Leiden. He married Henriette Groenwegen and later Enriqueta Harris. Between 1925 and 1929 Frankfort was director of the excavations of the Egypt Exploration Society (EES) of London at El-Amarna, Abydos and Armant. [/sblock]
[sblock=Elizabeth Thomas] (March 29, 1907 – November 28, 1986) was an American Egyptologist. She is NPCed by me, during the time of adventure she is a M.Sc student. [/sblock]
[sblock=Frederick Jones Bliss] (1857 - 1939) was an American archaeologist. After training under Flinders Petrie in Egypt, Bliss became involved with the Palestine Exploration Fund working in the field of Biblical archaeology at the site of Tell el-Hesi between 1894 and 1897. [/sblock]

Now, for the game - Do you want to roll the dice using Invisiblecastle.com or do you want me to roll the dice for you? Unlike D&D, those are simple d100 rolls.
Lower then the % of the skill – You pass. Higher – you fail. That simple (main reason why I took Chaosium system and not D20 … skills and DC …brrrr….)

DH – Excellent.

I’ll post a link to the RG soon, you can post the character over there.
If any of you have any more suggestions or background thoughts, post them, I want to flesh it up. it will help me in the extensive design of a good thrilling campaign


----------



## Graf (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay CoC! Don't have time to play but it's fantastic people are running CoC on the boards.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2008)

Graf said:


> Yay CoC! Don't have time to play but it's fantastic people are running CoC on the boards.




You are welcome to join, it will be a slow-medium paced game. 1 post every couple of days.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2008)

Please post/copy yuor character to the RG.

RG Link.
I will update NPC list, event's list and Mythos stuff over there.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll try to have my character posted some time this weekend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2008)

If some of you wants to extend the background and add more (family, childhood or anything else) he is more then welcome


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 20, 2008)

*Harry v2*

Ok, here are my stats re-rolled in the site SVZ posted:

Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup


str:10
con:16
dex:13
siz:12
int:17
pow:15
app:11
edu:15

idea:85
knowledge:75
luck:75
damage bonus:0
magic points:15
hit points:14
sanity:75

Occupations skills (300):
disguise (60)
hide (60)
library use (45)
listen (55)
other language (36)
photography (60)
sneak (46)
spot hidden (45)

Hobby skills (170):
conceal (40)
dodge (26)
history (25)
locksmith(21)
natural history (25)
navigate (15)
own language (70)
persuade (40)
track (40)
handgun (60)

I have decided to play Harry Burton's apprentice during the archeological expedition to Egypt (I think that it's a good historical reference as to how the characters know each other) and I'll be playing as a journalism student (25 y.o. at the beginning of the campaign) at the Uni. with a junior journalist position at "The Times" - where Harry was sent to Mid. East also to cover the riots in 1929.

Please acknowledge so I can prepare a tidy char. sheet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2008)

I updated the list of the known NPCs in the RG.

Insight - please post your character in the RG.
DH - I failed to see the skills "Own language"
Yog - Own language is English. I saw that you have skill points in Other language as well, please edit and write the Other language. (you can choose one and whatever language you want, but I think Arabic or Hebrew fit the most).

I'm working on the opening of the campaign. I have some horrific and interesting ideas. I wish us all a good game.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 21, 2008)

Own language: English is added to list.


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Any suggestions about the second language for Harry? I'm having hard time choosing between Hebrew and Arabic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure people saw my absent note. I'll be away in Brazil from 1.10 to 16.10.
And I'm not sure about my internet availability.

I will post the first post of the game soon.
Insight are you with us?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, I'm ready.
All I need is confirmation from the participants and I'll post the thread's link over here.
I wish everyone a joyful and horrific game.

Again, I remind you all that I will be away and I'm not sire about my internet availability in Brazil.


----------



## Yog_Sothoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Let's go!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm still running behind.  I'm gonna try to post my character today.

EDIT: It's posted!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2008)

Link to the game

Enjoy


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2008)

If you want to state a skill that you want to use, just state it in the post [name of skill].
If not, and If I'll see something that might be required and fits well, I wil thorw it to you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2008)

New player/s are welcome to join. finding a CoC players is hard then killing Dagon.


----------



## AlexS (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be rather keen to join (thanks for the invite!)- I've just started playing in a RL game of this as my introduction to roleplaying. So what sort of character would fit in well with the group? 

I gather the game is based around a university/archaeological expedition to the Middle East. Maybe a post-grad, archaeology or ancient history, perhaps, or a languages expert- specialising in archaic languages? Or perhaps an ex-military man in charge of expedition security?

2d6+6=12, 2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=12, 2d6+6=12, 2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=17

3d6+3=12


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2008)

AlexS said:


> I'd be rather keen to join (thanks for the invite!)- I've just started playing in a RL game of this as my introduction to roleplaying. So what sort of character would fit in well with the group?
> 
> I gather the game is based around a university/archaeological expedition to the Middle East. Maybe a post-grad, archaeology or ancient history, perhaps, or a languages expert- specialising in archaic languages? Or perhaps an ex-military man in charge of expedition security?




Hi AlexS and welcome to the game. A student of the University of London will be perfect for the game - archaeology or ancient history, and a languages expert sounds excellent. The link to the group will be the easiest. The game is running so you can read what we played so far (not much – this is a slow paced game but interesting that I promise). As for game insertion, stay alert, you are going to be inserted very quickly.
As Drowned Hero said. His game is played using D20 rules. In this game I use Chaosium rules. They are much easier and less complex. Post 17 holds a link to a PDF Chaosium rules on how to create an investigator, post 15 is an online character generator. You can post a character.

You rolled only 6 abilities + EDU. In Chaosium rules you have 7 abilities and Education (EDU). Building a character is very easy and takes about 10 minutes when compared to the difficult D20.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, it seems people vanished.
com'on ... show yourselves.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 23, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Well, it seems people vanished.
> com'on ... show yourselves.




So typical isint it?


----------



## Insight (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm really sorry, folks, but I'm finding that I have less and less time to browse the forums and play in pbp games.  I'm going to have to drop this game.

Good luck!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

New players are welcome.
I will put this game on hold. I'll wait for AlexS as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

Insight said:


> I'm really sorry, folks, but I'm finding that I have less and less time to browse the forums and play in pbp games.  I'm going to have to drop this game.
> 
> Good luck!




If you are able to post once twice a week it's OK.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

I recommend bumping the thread 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2008)

ping


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems your not aware of this thread. Its a thread to announce your open games. I often find game i want to play there.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...read-first-post-thread-updated-4-25-a-19.html

Remember to edit your post when you get a new player and state that the game is closed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2008)

ping


----------

